# Installing a 721 Redux



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

I appreciate the comments regarding my earlier post about what is involved in replacing my DP7200 with a 721, but I still don't have enough information about how extensive or complex the switch would be if I decide to do it myself.

I would buy a 721 from Dish Depot or another source, but now I need to know exactly what changes I would have to make to my existing setup. Exactly what cabling changes would be required? Would I have to change anything on the dish, the LNB, for example? How about a different switch? I don't know what switch I have now, but I have a basic setup, with only the DP7200 and no other receivers. Would two cables run from the dish, into the house, and then to the 721?

From my earlier post:
I could buy a 721 from Dish Depot, but I don’t know how difficult it would be to install it.
• Can I use my current dish, and not have to re-point it?
• Do I have to run a second line from the dish to the receiver?
• What’s involved in running the second line to the receiver?
• Do I need a special switch?
• What else do I need to know about installing a 721?

I would appreciate any advice, but I have no interest in going to DTV.

Richard


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The only difference would be the need for two cables from the dish into the house. It sounds like you only have one dish, which probably makes it easier. Since you have a 7200, you most likely have Legacy LNB(s), as opposed to DishPro. If it is a small 18inch "Dish300", I'd suggest an upgrade to a 20inch Dish500. 

If you already have a Dish500, you might have an easy setup, which would be a Twin LNB that already has two outputs, with only one being used. You simply run a line from the 2nd output.

However, it's possible that you have two LNB's ganged together. Even so, it still may be relatively easy. If they are Duals, they each have two outputs. You would probably already have an output from each LNB going through an SW21 switch, with one line out of the switch to your house. You would only need to connect the 2nd output from each LNB to a 2nd SW21, and run a 2nd line into the house.

But, if, for some strange reason, you have two "single" LNB's on a Dish500, I would suggest replacing them with one "Twin LNB", and hook up as mentioned above. You can probably buy one at DishDepot, as well.

Finally, no repointing is necassary. So, you got that going for you...which is nice.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Spencer - do you have a 2nd dish to get your distant locals (local PBS, UPN, WB, etc)? How many receivers do you currently have and what are they, or do you just have the 7200?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Shame you started a new thread. Any information from the original thread will probably now be reposted, wasting a lot of time.


----------



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> Shame you started a new thread. Any information from the original thread will probably now be reposted, wasting a lot of time.


I started a new thread because most of the replies to my original post were not specifically germane to my questions about replacing my DP7200 with a 721. I doubt the information will be reposted.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm sorry. I don't speak germane.


----------



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

I will try to answer the questions asked by garypen and finniganps.

I have only one receiver, the DP7200.

I just returned from two climbs onto the patio roof to inspect my current Dish setup (forgot a phillips screwdriver the first time). I have attached a couple of pix of the setup. I measured the dish, and it is 21” by 22.5”. I THINK it is a Dish500.

As you can hopefully see from the pix, the dish has an arm extending from it, and at the end of the arm are two separate devices (single LNB’s?), each with a white plastic cap. One is labelled 110 and the other 119. I opened up the LNB’s and discovered that the 119 has one unused coax connection, but the 110 has a blank space instead of an unused coax connection.

The two cables go to a SW21, which then sends one cable to the receiver.

So, garypen, would you recommend that I get a Twin LNB to replace the current contraption?

With all of the above information, what do you think I should do? Might it be as simple as getting a Twin LNB to replace my current LNB setup?

Garypen, I used to speak a little “Germane” when I was stationed in “Germaney” back in the 60’s.

Richard


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Ok, Since the 110 LNB is only a single you would need to replace it with a dual and get another Sw21.

You are correct the easiest would be to get a twin, then just run the additional coax to the 721.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Spencer - n0cquoyie47xyz (that just rolls off the tongue) has presented two excellent solutions. 

The first, more complicated but cheaper, would be to replace the "single" LNB for 110 with a "Dual" LNB, and add a 2nd SW21. However, it would be far simpler to swap out both your older LNB's for a single new (or used) "Twin" or "Quad" LNB. 

The advantage to the Quad is that you will have 2 outputs available for future use. You may want to go with DishPro vs. "Legacy", as the DP is more "future-proof". OTOH, Legacy should work fine, is less complex internally (less prone to failure?), and is probably more available used via Ebay. 

I'm surprised the folks at DishDepot couldn't answer your questions. Have you tried DishStore.net? Maybe they could provide more answers.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

My mian concern is whether you intend to use the 7200 at some point. IF you do, then buy a 500Quad(or Legacy), since it will have 4 ports, and the Dishplayer could then be put into another room. Now, if you do not intend to use the 7200, just buy a 721 system, since it comes with the DP Twin and dish. This is only usually about $50 extra, which is less than some places will charge you for a DP Twin anyway. Then, save your old stuff or give the whole setup, new dish and old hardware to someone who needs it. OR, you could sell the 7200 and the new dish/old hardware.................Many options.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Larry: "500Quad(or Legacy)" huh? You know better.  Anyway - buying the 721 system is probably the best answer.

Gary: Wow! You're doing pretty good at this install advice stuff. 

SpencerKat: Note that if you go with a DP Quad, you will need a DP Adapter for the 7200. If you know you're not going to need more than 4 tuners or one dish (no need for wing birds), then a Legacy Quad will do it for you.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The reason I call it a 500Quad is that is what the receivers report it as. Calling it a legacy Quad has shown to be confusing for some.

You just thought I was some young punk who knew it all, didn't you Simon? I'm actually a father of 4 and wish I knew half of what I should know by now.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Interesting. Guess I haven't seen any Legacy Quads for a while. Duly noted! 

And I only wish I knew half of what I do know.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Gary: Wow! You're doing pretty good at this install advice stuff.


Aw shucks. :blush:

Actually, I've always installed my own Dish stuff, starting with a Dish 300 system back in 98. My most recent system was "professionally" installed. But, like many others here, I had to redo it myself.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Interesting. Guess I haven't seen any Legacy Quads for a while. Duly noted!
> 
> Same goes for the Legacy Twin. It is reported as a 500 Twin. And not reported with an SW21-3 or 4 sat


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Same goes for the Legacy Twin. It is reported as a 500 Twin. And not reported with an SW21-3 or 4 sat


Now THAT one I knew.  If I had a brain, I would've extrapolated.

One thing - what's this SW-21 4-SAT you're implying? A pair of Twins (110/119 + 148/157) via SW-21? A Twin plus a SW-21X plus 2 single birds?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Simon,
An SW21 4 sat is a SW21 cascade with a SW64 (Like I've use, see sig)


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> If I had a brain, I would've extrapolated.


Hey now! This is a family forum!


----------



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

I want to thank everyone who contributed to the discussion.

I bought a 721 from DishDepot, and a supposedly new Dishpro Twin LNB on eBay for $24.

Once they arrive and I run into difficulty installing them correctly, I'll be back here with more questions.

Once again, thanks to everyone.

Richard


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Difficulty? Nah. That setup should be piece of cake.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> Simon,
> An SW21 4 sat is a SW21 cascade with a SW64 (Like I've use, see sig)


Thanks!


----------

